# [ROM][Metro][MIUI] Metro UI ROM for Android



## tombarr (Jul 1, 2011)

After posting on XDA I have decided to check RootzWiki as well as I hear that there are a number of talented ROM developers here!

So at this point I would like to think that I am no stranger to Android development, however, as I move into the world of ROMs this is clearly not the case. I have had a number of people suggest that as part of the Seven+ Project we developer a WP7/ Metro UI ROM. I think that is a great idea, but just do not know where to begin.

With that said I would like people's feedback on the following:

Would you use such a ROM?
What features would you expect in such a ROM?
What ROM/ source should it be based off of?
What is preferable, open or closed source?
Would you be interested in working on a ROM?

With the unimaginable success of MIUI it has come to my intention that open source may not also be the way to go. Also, I would like to reach as many devices as possible but am not sure how. Basically, I am no ROM maker and that is why I really need people's feedback. This could be the next major ROM, or a novelty that few if any find valuable. So please, let me know what you think and who knows, perhaps we can get started on a ROM!

- Tom
http://sevenplusandroid.org
Founder and Developer


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

I wouldn't consider using it if it was closed source.

Sent from my Liquid Thunderbread HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## tombarr (Jul 1, 2011)

Really, it is that big of a deal? I take it you would not use MIUI either then. The problem is making it open source would undermine our Market sales if we just open sourced all of our applications.


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

The "wanting to support many devices" issue could quickly be solved by having it open source. Just look at projects like CyanogenMod or OMFGB.


----------



## EggoEspada (Jun 9, 2011)

Would you use such a ROM?
Absolutely

What features would you expect in such a ROM?
To mimic the UI and animations of WP7 as close as possible

What ROM/ source should it be based off of?
It's probably a good idea to build off of Cyanogenmod

What is preferable, open or closed source?
I prefer open source, but if you must, I would be fine with closed sourced like say MIUI

Would you be interested in working on a ROM?
I would love to help put, but my knowledge is extremely limited.


----------



## tombarr (Jul 1, 2011)

tanknspank said:


> The "wanting to support many devices" issue could quickly be solved by having it open source. Just look at projects like CyanogenMod or OMFGB.


This is true to some degree, but MIUI has been ported just fine to most devices without source. I think should this ROM be open source it should only be so in parts (ie. not including application suite or UI).


----------



## steelechamp (Sep 25, 2011)

What if you based the main frame of the rom off of CM and then made a script that just downloaded the apllication suite on first boot? That way its opebsource AND your application suite is closed source.

Oh, and I would use this rom. Definitely.


----------

